# Opinions on Intro C (2016)



## AR_x (10 January 2016)

Hi,

I am looking at doing an intro test in February and have the choice between Intro B and Intro C. I have not yet seen the new tests for 2016 so before I purchase the sheets was wondering what people who have read / ridden intro C thought to it?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Charlie007 (10 January 2016)

Hadn't even heard there was going to be an intro c!!


----------



## AR_x (10 January 2016)

I didn't know either until I read the schedule, hopefully it will be nicer than the other two!


----------



## DirectorFury (10 January 2016)

It's flippin' hard (IMO)! I'd rather do a Prelim or Novice if Intro C was the only choice.


----------



## AR_x (10 January 2016)

Thank you! Might stick to Intro B then, at least I already know it


----------



## EQUIDAE (10 January 2016)

I've done intro C and found it quite nice.

Down the centre line working trot right
Circle in the middle
Down to A, turn down the centre line
Walk
10m circle left at x, give and retake the reins on the second half
10m circle right at x, give and retake the reins on second half,
Head to C taking up working trot before you get to it
Track left
20m circle in the middle
Go large then 3 loop serpentine after A
Walk at C
Fwlr across long diagonal
Turn down the centre line
Half at x

I think that is it but I am remembering off the top of my head so may be wrong and I forget the markers lol


----------



## AR_x (10 January 2016)

Ah thank you so much that is a big help! Think I will have a go at riding it and see what I think although sounds nice enough


----------



## EQUIDAE (10 January 2016)

The only tricky thing is the flexibility through the two 10m circles, but I prefer it to the two half 10m circles in the other one.


----------



## Hanson (10 January 2016)

10m circles on a wobbly youngster is hard!


----------



## EQUIDAE (10 January 2016)

Hanson said:



			10m circles on a wobbly youngster is hard!
		
Click to expand...

I'm did wonder what they were thinking when I saw it. 3 loop serpentine is fun on a youngster too


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 January 2016)

Hanson said:



			10m circles on a wobbly youngster is hard!
		
Click to expand...

and I don't think you see this again in prelim ? it is in novice.

I was amazed to see it in an intro test and the feral cart horse was even more amazed as he tripped over his feathers trying to perform it.


----------



## AR_x (10 January 2016)

Luckily I won't be on a youngster but the rider is definitely wobbly!


----------



## rachk89 (10 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			I'm did wonder what they were thinking when I saw it. 3 loop serpentine is fun on a youngster too 

Click to expand...

Yeah is it Intro A that has the 2 half 10m circles in trot? At least Intro C's are in walk, but even so its a lot to ask of a young horse. My horse almost fell over the first time I asked him for the half 10m circles in trot.


----------



## Theocat (10 January 2016)

I really like the look of it - I'll be riding it in early February as the first outing on the new horse.  There might be lots of reasons why an experienced rider and/or an experienced horse combination might want to avoid canter, so Intro C, to me, caters for those combinations by giving a bit more of a challenge.

I don't plan on doing many intros, but as a competent but occasionally nervous rider, Intro tests are a much less stressful experience for a first time out when I'm not sure how the new horse will react to banners / white boards / the judge's car / lots of strange horses in the warm up - I get the feeling Intro C has been written with this sort of thing in mind.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 January 2016)

Theocat said:



			I really like the look of it - I'll be riding it in early February as the first outing on the new horse.  There might be lots of reasons why an experienced rider and/or an experienced horse combination might want to avoid canter, so Intro C, to me, caters for those combinations by giving a bit more of a challenge.

I don't plan on doing many intros, but as a competent but occasionally nervous rider, Intro tests are a much less stressful experience for a first time out when I'm not sure how the new horse will react to banners / white boards / the judge's car / lots of strange horses in the warm up - I get the feeling Intro C has been written with this sort of thing in mind.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I had never noticed the intro tests until Ted the Twit was broken this year.  He has done 5 now at 2 different locations and is heading to another venue for 2 more later in the month.  Apart from the 10m trot half circles the tests have been invaluable education for him.  Given his size 10m anything's will be a challenge.  I need to find him the intro C test now that it has been brought up here.

You need to add burger van to your list of things to see, we managed the boards and the flowers but the burger van was a bit much.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 January 2016)

I purchased the 3 intro tests sheets and went "*WHAT*" when I saw C.  I'm venturing into stressage with my young mare and I think I'll stick to A and B for the time being!


----------



## cundlegreen (10 January 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			I agree, I had never noticed the intro tests until Ted the Twit was broken this year.  He has done 5 now at 2 different locations and is heading to another venue for 2 more later in the month.  Apart from the 10m trot half circles the tests have been invaluable education for him.  Given his size 10m anything's will be a challenge.  I need to find him the intro C test now that it has been brought up here.

You need to add burger van to your list of things to see, we managed the boards and the flowers but the burger van was a bit much.
		
Click to expand...

Like!!! With my young 17hh horse doing his first ever test, it was the competitor who kept popping her head into the entrance and then ducking out of view as I was coming up the centre line. My boy couldn't get his head around it!


----------



## Nappy Croc (10 January 2016)

I prefer C to the others


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			I've done intro C and found it quite nice.

Down the centre line working trot right
Circle in the middle
Down to A, turn down the centre line
Walk
10m circle left at x, give and retake the reins on the second half
10m circle right at x, give and retake the reins on second half,
Head to C taking up working trot before you get to it
Track left
20m circle in the middle
Go large then 3 loop serpentine after A
Walk at C
Fwlr across long diagonal
Turn down the centre line
Half at x

I think that is it but I am remembering off the top of my head so may be wrong and I forget the markers lol
		
Click to expand...

That is lovely for a baby horse, swings better than the one with the 10m trot half circles.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 January 2016)

I'm just a plodder with a bit of showing under my belt so "dancing in an arena" is an alien concept and as for serpentines....................

I guess my instructor and I have some work to do.


----------



## twiggy2 (2 November 2016)

I now this is an old post but I am doing my first competition for over 25yrs on Sunday, I am doing intro a and c. My mare has been to 3  quiet clinics this year and this will be her first show. 
I had atopy of Intro c but have lost it I mountains of paperwork due to moving, can someone pm it to me please?


----------



## twiggy2 (2 November 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## milliepops (2 November 2016)

prob best to get a copy from dressage diagrams, you can download straight away


----------



## marmalade88 (2 November 2016)

see page 1 of the thread, it's on there.


----------



## YorkshireLady (3 November 2016)

I judged this the other week and I will say it would be the harder of the three Intros for most competitors. I think I had 1 person ride the two 10m circles evenly and WITH a clear G and R


----------

